# why does he do this and how can i help?



## cie.123 (Apr 22, 2021)

i don’t know if anyone still uses this app. i came across it at 6 am when i woke up in the middle of the night thinking about if my dog was okay. i saw other people’s posts from around 2010-2013, but i figured i’d see if anyone can help. for the past few days he was been biting at his paw. his paw pad looks red and i think there’s blood. i figured since it’s his paw and there’s a cut, i should clean it out. i have been putting peroxide on where the cut and irritation is to clean it out, then aloe vera. is this right? ive been trying to put a sock on his foot so he will stop, but he just bites it off. i haven’t brought his to a vet but should i? i figured it would go away but it’s not. this has been happening for a few days. i just want him to stop before he hurts himself even more. he’s had skin problems in the past, he just gets irritated. i hate seeing him this way. is there anything i could do to help? should i take him to a vet? why is my cockapoo biting his paw pad so much?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I would take him to the vets and get them to check him over especially as you are not sure what it is. He may then need to wear a cone to keep him from chewing it but first see what your vet says.


----------



## Evie24 (Mar 8, 2020)

My dog does this when she is frustrated and bored. Are you regularly playing with your dog and walking it everyday? If we miss a walk or playtime she does this. Maybe give the dog a bit more exercise


----------



## Evelyn_New_Jersey (May 7, 2020)

This could be an itchy allergy that causes him to bite his paws. My vet gave me some foamy stuff to use on my dog's feet. I only had to use it once or twice and he stopped biting and licking his feet.


----------



## cie.123 (Apr 22, 2021)

titumiya said:


> If you are a newbie looking for basic pet info about poodle how to train a poodle, how to care for a poodle, which food like to eat for a poodle, how to potty train, this kind of Question in your mind. then you should go to google find some blogs which one belong to your topic google gives you the best suggestion and never be disappointed when I go for a visit this site it's too helpful for me theteacupdog I suggested to everyone poodle lover these men give us the informative platform of poodle


i just saw all of these. thank you for the advice! i’ve had my cockapoo for about 6 years now. he hadn’t done this before so i was concerned. we found out that he must’ve had a knot stuck in between his toes and paw pad. i’m guessing he was chewing and ripped it out. i cleaned and wrapped it everyday and now, 3 weeks later, it is healed and all his hair has grown back. we take care of his coat regularly, i don’t want you to think that we neglect that. because of covid, our local groomers had been closed and still was for a while. we had been shaving him with our own poodle shaving kit, but he hates his paws trimmed and is always moving or pulling away when we try to cut the hair between his toes. i didn’t want to cut him or injure him in anyway so i didn’t take care of that area as much. but thank you so much for the recommendations.


----------



## cie.123 (Apr 22, 2021)

Evelyn_New_Jersey said:


> This could be an itchy allergy that causes him to bite his paws. My vet gave me some foamy stuff to use on my dog's feet. I only had to use it once or twice and he stopped biting and licking his feet.


thank you. we believe that he had a knot in his paw, it’s hard to trim them because he is always moving and pulling away when we try to cut them. our local vet had been closed so we’ve been trimming his coat ourselves. we do really well until the laws, he hates them cut. but anyway, i think he had a knot that he ripped out and it cut his paw, causing it to swell and bring him pain. we cleaned and wrapped it everyday, and now 3 weeks later he is all better. his paw fur has grown back completely and he stopped biting it a few days after i posted this.


----------



## cie.123 (Apr 22, 2021)

Evelyn_New_Jersey said:


> This could be an itchy allergy that causes him to bite his paws. My vet gave me some foamy stuff to use on my dog's feet. I only had to use it once or twice and he stopped biting and licking his feet.


off topic, i am also from new jersey. i’m guessing you are from your username. just thought that was fun.


----------



## Evelyn_New_Jersey (May 7, 2020)

I'm in Ewing! Glad everything is ok with your pup.


----------

